# Looking for some non-cichlid species...



## bradvb (Mar 18, 2007)

Here is my list...
135 gal
2 Yellow Labs 
2 Spec. 44
1 fem. Copadichromis Azureus (just lost male)
1 fem. Brichardi (lost male 6 months ago)
2 Fryeri
1 Parrot (I know...but she gets along just fine with everyone)
1 male Lethrinops
1 11" Rope fish
1 12" Pleco

Everyone gets along surprizingly well...but with the recent death of a calvus, yellow lab and a large male copadichromis azureus, I am looking for some new additions to my tank. But I am looking for some non-cichlid species, something that will be fairily active.
Any suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## Addesyn (Jul 1, 2009)

> 1 Parrot (I know...but she gets along just fine with everyone)


lol I have one with mine too. What size are your cichlids? You are running a risk whenever you add anything to a cichlid tank... I have several Tiger Barbs in mine that are doing great (and have been for many months) but if you try them I would suggest you go out of your way to find fully grown ones because the small ones would just be a snack for the cichlids.


----------



## bradvb (Mar 18, 2007)

Most of the fish are between 2.5 and 4 inches. The lethrinops is almost 7 inches.
I thought I read somewhere that silver dollars and tinfoil barbs are both okay to add...


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Get a couple more ropefish, they like to be kept in groups. I've always found that when I keep ropefish in groups they're much more active.


----------



## bradvb (Mar 18, 2007)

I would like to...but they are very hard to come by where I live. Also, when you find them, they are way over-priced...


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

BA usually stocks them at a fair price. You should check there.


----------



## bradvb (Mar 18, 2007)

What is BA?


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Big Als


----------



## bradvb (Mar 18, 2007)

The one in London here never has them...I take it the ones in Toronto area always do...


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

I got mine from London a couple years ago, call them and ask them to bring some in, you never know!


----------



## bradvb (Mar 18, 2007)

Does anyone have any suggestions other than more ropes?


----------



## bradvb (Mar 18, 2007)

Anyone?


----------



## bradvb (Mar 18, 2007)

Someone has to have some idea or suggestion...did I maybe post this in the wrong section?


----------



## bradvb (Mar 18, 2007)

Would frontosas go well with this combo?


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Rainbowfish. There are all different varieties/colors. They are peaceful schooling fish that are beautiful when adults.

Mike


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

How about some Giant Danios? Those are active, and really cool!


----------



## BIG BWALZ (Feb 28, 2008)

Definitely a negative on the frontosas. They need at least a 120g for themselves, do best in double that size with 1 male and like 7-9 females species tank. Males will get 12-14" long. Maybe if u got rid of all your other fish but....Sorry I don't have any good suggestions of what to add, but I highly recommend against the fronts. Good Luck!!


----------

